# new vrt rates



## madser231 (15 Jan 2008)

hi all!!!   just a quick question RE; VRT, im thinking of importing a used car from the uk and im trying to figure out if i should import before the new vrt rates are introduced or would i be better off waiting. i cant find any info re new rates ive checked Revenue.ie and the dept of environment websites but cant see anything definitive... any help would be greatly appreciated.. thanks in advance


----------



## briancbyrne (15 Jan 2008)

the way you would go would also depend on the emmissions of the new vehicle - If you register before hand then you will pay the current road tax, if after the road tax you pay will depend on below: 

Band A (under 120 grams per km) - €100. 
Band B (121-140 grams per km) - €150. 
Band C (141-155 grams per km) - € 290. 
Band D (156-170 grams per km) - €430. 
Band E (171-190 grams per km) - € 600. 
Band F (191-225 grams per km) - €1,000. 
Band G, the top band - €2,000, reflecting CO2 emissions of over 225grams per km


Log on to this site to see the how many grams per Km your new car will emit.
http://www.vcacarfueldata.org.uk – new cars
http://www.smmt.co.uk/co2/co2search.cfm - 2nd hand cars


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Jan 2008)

All you need to know in this thread.


----------

